
Capcom Home Arcade update server (and process) is insecure - jeffersonareo
https://www.reddit.com/r/CapcomHomeArcade/comments/dvr813/future_updates_megathread/f9m3u72/
======
jeffersonareo
When this was first announced, they claimed it was using a source available
emulator that forbade commercial use _. Now it seems it was released without
any security around the update process.

How does this happen in 2019?

_([https://kotaku.com/the-emulator-in-capcoms-home-arcade-is-
st...](https://kotaku.com/the-emulator-in-capcoms-home-arcade-is-stirring-
controv-1834156759))

